# Flatheaders?



## tunafish (May 4, 2008)

Cast Nets
I've been researching flathead sites and am getting all excited about giving fishing for them a try. I like all kinds of fishing and have been doing a lot of (unsuccessful) fly-fishing this spring. I know flatheads prefer live-bait, especially bluegills, but fresh shad seems tops for catfish in general. I live in Columbus, which I realize is not the "flathead capital" of the state, but I hear some can be caught here. Anyway, I've been considering buying a cast-net and have looked at all the sites regarding how to cast them. I'm an older, recently-retired guy so I'm able to indulge my whimsies a little. Here locally, the shad-netters talk about boat ramps, etc. Our local rivers are rocky. Do they stick to ramps to avoid snagging their nets? It doesn't seem like the ideal place to catch bait. Also, is it possible to effectively catch quantities of bluegills with a cast-net?


----------



## supercanoe (Jun 12, 2006)

You can catch any fish that swims in a cast net. If you don't have a boat go down to griggs and and wade the areas with vegetation along the shoreline. Cast to the outside edge of the weeds and in the weeds themselves. You will catch bluegills and shad.


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

> You can catch any fish that swims in a cast net


while that is true,you can NOT keep them.
it is illegal to take bluegills and many other species by netting.
check the dnr fishing regs for details.
as for shad,they can be found many other places besides ramps.basically their spawning period is over and that is one of the best times to get them around the shallow areas such as ramps.
while cut bait catches flatheads,it works much better in spring,than through summer and fall when the fish are feeding up after the spawn.
goldfish,carp,bluegills,bullheads,suckers,and chubs are all good live baits.


----------



## 01mercLS (Oct 28, 2006)

I live in columbus also, I usually go to the rivers to catch my shad. griggs is a good place to start, thats where I usually go. Just becareful there are a lot of rocks on in the shallow areas which can really mess up your cast net.


----------



## ronnie_everett10 (May 20, 2008)

I use a cast net only for bait for catfishing and like it was said u can catch any fish that swims with a cast net i even cast net deep holes in creeks to get chubs,but the best luck i have for shad is the shallows around bridges you can get them around boat docks but i get most of mine in 3 to 6 foot of water around bridges watch the rocks though one time u get stuck on them u will break the lines on the net.


----------



## BuckeyeFishinNut (Feb 8, 2005)

Cast nets are a great way to catch bait for all different types of fish. You can keep anything that is considered a rough fish. Things like shad, suckers, chubs, shiners, etc. Keeping bluegill is a big no-no. I almost got busted because I was throwing a net on the Scioto River and was catching shad. Mixed in with the shad I was catching was a 3" crappie. A game warden came down to make sure everything was legal and found it in the bottom of my bucket. Luckily, it was still alive and I released it. He knew that I didn't mean to have it in there, when ya have a net full of shad and everything is white you just dump it in a bucket, but he said you can get fined $65 per illegal fish caught in a cast net. Be careful when catching shad because you will often find white bass, crappie, etc. running with the school feeding on them. 

Jake


----------



## tunafish (May 4, 2008)

Forgot to ask if there are size regulations for the cast net as far as diameter and webbing size. I'd planned on getting a 3/8" webbing, 6' radius (12' diameter) net, if I get one. Is it legal in Ohio?


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

from the odnr site,where all regs are listed.



> CAST NETS- Forage fish may be taken with cast nets only in the Inland Fishing District. It is unlawful to use a cast net with a square mesh less than 1/4 inch or larger than 1 inch on a side, or with a diameter of greater than 10 feet. It is illegal to use a cast net within a distance of 1000 feet downstream from any dam posted with Division of Wildlife signs indicating cast net use is prohibited.


----------



## tunafish (May 4, 2008)

Thanks for the heads-up, Misfit!


----------

